# Suche Person für Federgabel / Dämpfer Service!



## Easy_Rid3r (26. Juni 2013)

Heyho...

Leider befürchte ich, dass etwas mit meiner Rock Shox Pike Air U-Turn nicht stimmt. Es tritt an der Motion Control Öl aus und sie lässt sich nicht schön einstellen und gar nicht erst fahren. Service hat sie seit längerer Zeit nicht bekommen, da das Rad auch gar nicht von mir bewegt wurde!

Jedenfalls will ich nicht selber an meiner Federgabel und Dämpfer (Fox Float R) rumschrauben, trotz vieler wirklich guter Anleitungen etc.

Deshalb suche ich jemanden, der:
1. Ahnung von der Materie hat (Federgabel/Dämpfer)
2. Mir einen Service beider Federelemente durchführt
3. ggfls. nötige Reparaturen durchführen kann

Alles natürlich gegen entsprechende Bezahlung, bei guter geleisteter Arbeit! 

Natürlich könnte ich die Parts auch einfach zum Händer geben, aber ich möchte erstens nicht ewig warten, falls die Teile zum Service eingeschinkt werden und zweitens möchte ich unnötige Kosten vermeiden.

Also falls jemand eine Person kennt oder selber in der Lage ist soetwas durchzuführen bitte bei mir melden! Achja.. ich komme aus Würzburg!

[email protected]


----------



## MatzeMD (27. Juni 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ce-umbauten-reperaturen-restaurationen-etc-pp

wer suchet der findet, oder wie das heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy_Rid3r (27. Juni 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ce-umbauten-reperaturen-restaurationen-etc-pp
> 
> wer suchet der findet, oder wie das heißt



Ist ja endgeil! War leider bei meiner Suche ziemlich erfolglos & auf die Idee zu kommen mal im Bikemarkt nachzusehen! Raffiniert  Danke !

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand im Raum Wü!


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (29. Juni 2013)

Easy_Rid3r schrieb:


> Ist ja endgeil! War leider bei meiner Suche ziemlich erfolglos & auf die Idee zu kommen mal im Bikemarkt nachzusehen! Raffiniert  Danke !
> 
> Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand im Raum Wü!



Falls du jemand findest gib bitte bescheid. Bin auch schon verzweifelt auf der suche


----------



## Stoppelhopp (13. Juli 2013)

MTBS-Hugo schrieb:


> Falls du jemand findest gib bitte bescheid. Bin auch schon verzweifelt auf der suche



Hier ist nen klasse Video, in dem wird alles bestens erklärt zum selber machen.

http://youtu.be/WUfUshe6B_o


----------

